# German Guy has problems with his 2006 2.5 Jetta V



## schubkarren (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,
first I wanna excuse for my bad english and for not finding any thread that could have helped me.
I just need some help or advice for the following problem:
I bought a 06/2006 2.5 Jetta (150 hp) with 126000 km and the control light of the engine electronic is lights. I checked the problem with the laptop and found following problems: misfirings in all of the five cylinders and air leak in the intake of the engine. I changed the sparkling plugs -> no difference. I broght it to a mechanic and he could not find anything too because he got no information about that angine in Germany. But he coulf find out (he contacted VW) that the sparkling plugs werde changed at 102000km and at 108000 km and also the ignition coils were changed. At 106000km the fuel pump has been changed and the injectors have been cleaned (all the stuff was done at a VW workshop). 
Yesterday i checked all the cables at the engine and the hoses but could not find anything.
When i drive and hold my speed theres a clack from the engine but really high and the engine jerks a little.
I really excuse for my bad english and for not finding any thread that could help me but I hope some of you can send me a link where I can find a solution or advice where I could find so. That would relly help me.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I'm thinking maybe the MAF has gone bad. They are notorious to go bad.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Timing chain starting to go out?


----------



## schubkarren (Apr 19, 2012)

The timing chain looks okay, but I´ll change too maybe it`ll help. 

I`m sorry but i do not understand what MAf means. Could somebody explain please?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

schubkarren said:


> The timing chain looks okay, but I´ll change too maybe it`ll help.
> 
> I`m sorry but i do not understand what MAf means. Could somebody explain please?


 Mass Air Flow Sensor :thumbup: 

Looks like this


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

The MAF sensor sits on the big air intake pipe. You can't miss it.


----------



## schubkarren (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes right between the air filters and the intake. I pulled the sensor on it off and there was not really a difference... That could cause misfirings because of passing on wrong results to the engine control unit?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

schubkarren said:


> Yes right between the air filters and the intake. I pulled the sensor on it off and there was not really a difference... That could cause misfirings because of passing on wrong results to the engine control unit?


 Yes, the wire inside the sensor is the problem. Before replacing it, you can remove it and try cleaning it with a spray cleaner for MAF sensors. A good auto parts store will sell this. At 126.000 km you might just need to replace it, but cleaning it could work. 

I wonder about the air leak reported by the computer. (?) Did you find any loose clamps or bad vacuum lines? 

Willkommen, und don mot entschuldigen für ihr Englisch; es ist besser, als viele Amerikaner hier!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sorry I don't have help to offer, but just curious how you got a 2.5 Jetta in Germany?


----------



## schubkarren (Apr 19, 2012)

@brian81: Thanks for the advice, but neither cleaning nor replacing helped. But what makes me curious is that the engine runs the same way when the sensor is on as when it is pulled off. Regarding the air leak: I couldn`t find anything... This week I had to replace the air compressor of the air conditioning, so i removed the whole front to see if the vacuum lines are okay and to replace that compressor. Air conditioning is running now, the only problem left is that noise and jerking by the engine when i hold my speed. 
Thank you for the answer and for not criticizing my english!


@mhjett: It was an imported car and driven by a german guy who had an accident which was pretty easy to repair. In addition the prize was accectable so is bought it. No indications about engine problems by him or the seller.

Could any valve be the problem? Or the EGR?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

HAve you checked the coil packs? I had something similar with another car in the past and it ended up being a spark plug wire. I also know that here in the U.S. we had a recall on the coil packs.

Have you provided anyone with the CEL error code?


----------



## schubkarren (Apr 19, 2012)

I´ll check them a second time an see if they really are okay. 

I´m sorry but I dont`t know what CEl means, could you please explain?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Check Engine Light code....


----------



## pdjetta (May 2, 2006)

itskohler said:


> Timing chain starting to go out?


I'll second that comment.

--Nate


----------

